# Thomas Bergersen announces Humanity (4 hours of new music!?)



## Bluemount Score (Mar 6, 2020)

"_Dear friends, I am very proud to present my latest and biggest project to date, "Humanity". "Humanity" is a series of music chapters to be released in sequence. There is close to 4 hours of new music in total, recorded with a large orchestra, choir as well as instrumentalists and vocalists all over the world. Each chapter follows a unique topic on humanity, from our destruction to our endless beauty.

Chapter 1 coming soon..._"

- From his Facebook page.

You guys listen to Bergersens music? For me, this is very exciting. He remains as one of my biggest inspirations ever.
Let's wait and see how much he has outdone himself this time.


----------



## sIR dORT (Mar 6, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> "_Dear friends, I am very proud to present my latest and biggest project to date, "Humanity". "Humanity" is a series of music chapters to be released in sequence. There is close to 4 hours of new music in total, recorded with a large orchestra, choir as well as instrumentalists and vocalists all over the world. Each chapter follows a unique topic on humanity, from our destruction to our endless beauty.
> 
> Chapter 1 coming soon..._"
> 
> ...


Count me excited. Amazing how he produces so much music but doesn't sacrifice quality.


----------



## Wibben (Mar 9, 2020)

Very excited, too. Bergersen remains one of my greatest heroes and inspirations in the genre. I wish TSFH would release full scores for their music. Love the immense productions of music like Canon in D and it's a wrap 😊


----------



## Bluemount Score (Mar 9, 2020)

Wibben said:


> Very excited, too. Bergersen remains one of my greatest heroes and inspirations in the genre. I wish TSFH would release full scores for their music. Love the immense productions of music like Canon in D and it's a wrap 😊


It's a wrap is underrated in my opinion. If Bergersen would release a master class, this would be an instant buy for me.


----------



## gh0stwrit3r (Mar 9, 2020)

Just listened to Star Sky from TSFH to get a bit more inspiration. I love T. Bergensen!


----------



## Bluemount Score (Apr 7, 2020)

Premiere today 7pm CEST


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Apr 7, 2020)

It has grown to 5 hours!!! 7 chapters!


----------



## Bluemount Score (Apr 7, 2020)

DarkestShadow said:


> It has grown to 5 hours!!! 7 chapters!


He quickly composed just another hour on top, I mean, why not


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Apr 7, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> He quickly composed just another hour on top, I mean, why not


It also jumped from 2 hours to 4 and now 5 within a few months.
I guess he just included tracks he initially ditched due to the thematic chapter structure and getting full chapters...


----------



## Bluemount Score (Apr 7, 2020)

Gotta say, I loved "So Small"
Something quite different and the harmony was beautiful


----------



## Jediwario1 (Apr 7, 2020)

That piece was lovely. 

Is there any release day/month for Chapter 1?


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Apr 10, 2020)

Jediwario1 said:


> That piece was lovely.
> 
> Is there any release day/month for Chapter 1?


Thomas can't record some orchestral and choral parts due to Corona so it might be at the end of the year or later.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Apr 10, 2020)

DarkestShadow said:


> Thomas can't record some orchestral and choral parts due to Corona so it might be at the end of the year or later.


This virus just started to get_ really _annoying


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jun 24, 2020)

Chapter One coming July 1st! :D

The theme for this chapter is - beauty, strength, freedom and unity.

Thomas on Humanity in general:

" The total number of tracks for the entire series is over 60! With music ranging from the softest lullaby to the heaviest metal I have thrown all the rules in the trash and I’m just doing exactly what I want."

Here is a rare video of the master himself! :D


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 24, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> Gotta say, I loved "So Small"
> Something quite different and the harmony was beautiful


It’s got a bit of John Rutter vibe to it with the phrasing and harmony. I was very impressed by it.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jun 24, 2020)

DarkestShadow said:


> Chapter One coming July 1st! :D
> 
> The theme for this chapter is - beauty, strength, freedom and unity.
> 
> ...



He rarely puts himself in front of a camera. Seems that he is quite proud of his work this time!


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jun 26, 2020)

I can't get that video to play. Has it been taken down or something? This sounds wonderful anyway, looking forward to it.


----------



## robgb (Jun 26, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> Premiere today 7pm CEST



Is it me, or do the first few notes of this sound just like the Star Wars melody? Hard for me to unhear.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jun 26, 2020)

robgb said:


> Is it me, or do the first few notes of this sound just like the Star Wars melody? Hard for me to unhear.


Yea, now that you say it. But it's such a different purpose and phrasing that it doesn't actually make me connect it when playing both in my head.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jun 26, 2020)

MarcusMaximus said:


> I can't get that video to play. Has it been taken down or something? This sounds wonderful anyway, looking forward to it.


Still up for me... you could also find it on TB's facebook page


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jun 26, 2020)

Yea, still up. There is some danger for turning gay, so perhaps a safety measure 
(what the heck am I posting)


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jun 26, 2020)

DarkestShadow said:


> Yea, still up. There is some danger for turning gay, so perhaps a safety measure
> (what the heck am I posting)


Understandable


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jun 26, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> Still up for me... you could also find it on TB's facebook page


That’s strange - I click on it and it just won’t play. Tried on several different devices. Will check out FB thanks.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jul 1, 2020)

Chapter I is released! Listening to it right now


----------



## Schoen (Jul 10, 2020)

Great music as always! This loudness mastering thing hurts the music terribly... as well as my ears.


----------



## Mornats (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm really liking this one too. Bit of a shame the best quality available is MP3. I'd have loved a FLAC version along with an uncompressed version like TSFH did with Unleashed. That would make them all available as reference tracks to load into Ozone.


----------



## tebling (Jul 10, 2020)

Mornats said:


> I'd have loved a FLAC version along with an uncompressed version like TSFH did with Unleashed.



Couldn't agree more. Now that HDD space is no longer a constraint, I'm completely done buying mp3s and I'm not yet sold on services like Tidal.

I can't even find TSFH stuff available to buy in lossless (aside from physical CD), much less Thomas' solo works. Bandcamp and HDTracks are my go to sources for these, but they're not there.


----------



## Jediwario1 (Jul 10, 2020)

Schoen said:


> Great music as always! This loudness mastering thing hurts the music terribly... as well as my ears.



Same, there something happening in the high end (when it gets loud) that fatigues my ears quickly.



Mornats said:


> ...along with an uncompressed version like TSFH did with Unleashed.



Completely agree, I hope they'll keep doing that in the future but I noticed they didn't for the last album "Dragon". When Thomas released his 2018 album "American Dream" there was a few comments calling for a less compressed mix in high quality and I think it was the following year he released that version (here's the 24bit link).


----------



## marius_dm (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm listening to the album right now on Amazon Music on 24bit 44.1kHz Flac. I agree about the high end and the compression, kind of sounds like someone went overboard with the Ozone harmonic exciter module lol. The dense arrangement doesn't help either, would probably sound compressed without even using compression.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jul 10, 2020)

Just pull down the high end with some computer EQ program that is probably installed anywhere, you high end sensitive folks.  

Although if that's the only thing that jumped at you regarding the album it's probably not worth bothering at all. *sigh*

I love it! What a surprise - love most of what Thomas is doing! Actually at first listen I was pretty lukewarm about it... actually this happens a lot to me when listening the first time, especially with Thomas for whatever reason. 

But even after the second round I started to love just about every track! The mixing is absolutely incredible too IMO. Somewhat compromised by the mastering (I agree on the over-compression, but not the high end - except on parts of Mountain Call).


----------



## Bluemount Score (Nov 27, 2020)

Yup, that happens when you aren't on Facebook... I missed Humanity Chapter II for two weeks. Perhaps I can't call myself a true fan anymore.
While I'm personally not always a huge fan of vocals like we hear them a lot in Chapter II, this was still great. "We are Legends" is my favorit and I can already see it becoming the next million-views track. The album overall is an incredible mixture of many totally different genres. I think Thomas found home in that technique over the last years.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Dec 26, 2020)

"We are Legends" reminds me very much of some newer Nighwish stuff, especially disc 2 of Human II Nature. Or is it Nightwish that reminds me of Thomas Bergersen?


----------



## ThomasJ.Curran (Dec 27, 2020)

Really loving “The Stars are Coming Home”. The vocals at the start are so ethereal and mesmerising


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 2, 2021)

FlyingAndi said:


> "We are Legends" reminds me very much of some newer Nighwish stuff, especially disc 2 of Human II Nature. Or is it Nightwish that reminds me of Thomas Bergersen?


We are Legends was my favorit from Chapter II. I think the "Edit" version


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 2, 2021)

ThomasJ.Curran said:


> Really loving “The Stars are Coming Home”. The vocals at the start are so ethereal and mesmerising


Really liked the beginning, but have to somewhat get used to everything after... not always the biggest fan of vocals in this kind of musical context


----------



## valexnerfarious (Jan 2, 2021)

I was lucky enough to play drums on Humanity 2


----------

